
“ How Breitbart and Milo Smuggled Nazi and White Nationalist Ideas ...” - 52-6F-62
https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/heres-how-breitbart-and-milo-smuggled-white-nationalism?utm_term=.cm5Z2qXbG&bftwnews#.dm6qOWPlY
======
zorpner
_In an email exchange shortly after the election, Yarvin told Yiannopoulos
that he had been “coaching Thiel.”

“Peter needs guidance on politics for sure,” Yiannopoulos responded.

“Less than you might think!” Yarvin wrote back. “I watched the election at his
house, I think my hangover lasted into Tuesday. He’s fully enlightened, just
plays it very carefully.”_

Surprise (unless you've been paying attention)!

EDIT: I suppose this is as good a place as any to point out that _this_ is
exactly the kind of journalism that Thiel has been attempting to have a
chilling effect on.

------
ZeroGravitas
One relevant excerpt:

 _" Then it was about Y-Combinator cofounder Paul Graham; Wadwha felt Graham
was being unfairly targeted for an essay he wrote about gender inequality in
tech.

“Political correctness has gone too far,” Wadhwa wrote. “The alternative is
communism — not equality. And that is a failed system…” Yiannopoulos passed
Wadhwa’s email to Bokhari, who promptly ghostwrote a story for Breitbart,
“Social Justice Warrior Knives Out For Startup Guru Paul Graham.”"_

------
gbax10000000
jesus what a bizarre narrative they’re trying to sell here. i don’t understand
why i’m supposed to be aghast at the idea that some small number of white
racists exist and vote, and repeatedly telling me i need to be isn’t enough to
make it so. it definitely isn’t evidence that america is some sort of white
supremacist nation. racial hatred simply doesn’t taint everything to the right
of chomsky, and no narrative will make it so.

journalists really seem to long for the days when their voices were the most
important ones and their profession had cultural power. now they appear to be
trying to reclaim that power by positioning themselves as the high priests of
the diversity theology, doling out our responsibility for sins and demanding
constant contrition, while working to make it difficult for people to actually
study the phenomena they decry closely enough to figure out how to actually
intervene correctly.

it’s as near to offensive as i can find anything

------
legostormtroopr
9000 words that (I assume) explain that a provocative troll is... what?

Nazism isn't mainstream, everyone online talks about punching Nazis. Every
"Nazi rally" has an even larger counter-rally attached to it.

And this isn't even discounting the fact that almost everything is called
Nazism now days. I've been called a Nazi because I support a generous
humanitarian refugee intake, but think illegal immigrants with no valid
refugee claim shouldn't be allowed to stay.

